# Holyweil shaft, Oct 2009.



## Earth Worm Jim (Oct 4, 2009)

Me. Evil Jim, Pacef8, Robbo The Man.

Me
"I'm always the one to go first because I'm the slightly madder one out of us or It could be that the guys say I've got the most experience in this sort of thing. I was slightly nervous about this beacuse we could not see the bottom even though I'd thrown a couple of light stick down there (I stuck a couple of knots in the end of my rope). This hole is in the region of 200 feet deep and full of shit at the bottom. The hole is a lot deeper because there are ladders sticking out from under said detritus. 
You could put the dominoes in here with room to spare, even our own Nant Prysor Viaduct is smaller then this. "

Pace
"When the Milwr mine drainage shafts where built and particularily the Holywell vein the water level dropped by over 200 feet. Many of the Friarys and Abbeys lost there water source shortyly after. We where a little taken back to see the size and depth of this place HUGE. It can be seen from google earth . There is a second shaft that may be even deeper but that will have to wait for another day when the feeling in my arms comes back."

http://www.pantasaph.org.uk/st_davids_church.html

Photos courtesy of Pace.



























Photos From Evil Jim.





Me going down first only slighty nervous because we could not see the bottom.










Mooo


----------



## Mole Man (Oct 4, 2009)

That looks most interesting!!!


----------



## Timmy (Oct 4, 2009)

haha loving the cow picture!

did you reach the bottom? flooded?


----------



## Badoosh (Oct 4, 2009)

Now that is top work guys, great photos. Love the last pic of the audience, adds to story of the day out & proof there are more than a few nosey cows around.


----------



## Black Shuck (Oct 5, 2009)

My God Boys, that looks like the Mouth to Hell! Good Work! Rather you than me!


----------



## BigLoada (Oct 5, 2009)

Nice one mate, great fun! That must have been a hell of a prussik back up though, I get knackered after 30 feet never mind 200!


----------



## Earth Worm Jim (Oct 6, 2009)

BigLoada said:


> Nice one mate, great fun! That must have been a hell of a prussik back up though, I get knackered after 30 feet never mind 200!



I'm still dreading the day I have get back up the full length of my rope (about 300 feet)


----------



## pacef8 (Nov 8, 2009)

*heads up*

As an update one of the crew has now acquired a go-pro head-cam and i have a fishing rod.

That will make things a lot quicker...


----------



## J_a_t_33 (Nov 10, 2009)

Nice thread fellas!


----------

